# Looking for new Londoners to interview for documentary



## timlondon

*Deleted*

I am a filmmaker making a documentary about how people live and work in London. This city can be quite hard to set yourself up in and new immigrants and expats living in London are extremely important to the social fabric of this city. 

Would anyone who here be interested in being interviewed? Or could you suggest some people you know that would be good interview candidates?

Thanks!

Tim


----------

